# Always pre-cool your electric car!



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

Its blazing summer time here in India (Am sure this applies to other countries too!) and the lithium-ion battery packs on electric vehicles dont like heat. 

Here is one way of protecting your battery pack - 
Always Pre-cool your electric car 

In this video, i show you how it is done, by taking advantage of connectivity and mobile apps offered by modern electric cars. In this case with the Mahindra e2o.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video.

Could you tell by feel on your skin that it had cooled the cabin, although the screen was still reporting 34C, etc.? 

Temperature changes seem to have a significant time delay--it's not instantaneous (a large volume of air to cool is a big thermal mass or 'inertia' that resists change), but if it feels better to your skin then that is what really matters regardless of the sensor data.


----------



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

kennybobby said:


> Thanks for sharing the video.
> 
> Could you tell by feel on your skin that it had cooled the cabin, although the screen was still reporting 34C, etc.?
> 
> Temperature changes seem to have a significant time delay--it's not instantaneous (a large volume of air to cool is a big thermal mass or 'inertia' that resists change), but if it feels better to your skin then that is what really matters regardless of the sensor data.


That day was a very hot day - Around 38-39 degrees outside the car.
I just did a pre-cool for 5 mins and it was 34 in the Cabin when i started driving. 

so i did feel the difference inside. But am sure waiting another say 15-20 mins, would have made the cabin even cooler.


----------



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

Baptiste21 said:


> Thanks for the sharing.
> Temperature changes seem to have a significant time delay.
> It is nice video.


Thanks.
I agree. On a hot day of 38-39 C (100+ F), it does take time to cool the cabin.


----------

